# Tile set up



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

I usually do small tile jobs and usually have a tile saw set up outside.

Right now I have a job on the second floor and enough room to set up right next to the work area. 

What are some ways to set up some water protection from overspray, etc.

If there is a thread on this already could someone point me in the right direction.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Depends on what kind of saw you have.

Whacha got?


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

A Snap Cutter works well too. Otherwise there are a ton of companies that sell stuff for that, again depends on the tray and type of saw you have.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Wet tent. You can make one out of pvc, plastic sheeting, and a mud pan or buy pre-made ones.


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Wet tent*

Wet tent is the descriptor that I was looking for. Is there a picture thread with different ones.

We've rented a large MK for the week not sure what model.

24 x 24 tile, when cutting some hang well over the edge. Not sure if this saw will cut the tile.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Really depends on how the saw will drip. You'll also have an issue with those 24x24's as they will most likely hang over the edge of the saw and water will drip as you're cutting.

Might not be easy to find this time of year but a small soft-sided kiddie pool to place the saw in, then I use floor to ceiling polls to hold some plastic to catch the rooster tail. That will drip back into the pool. 

Here's a mini version of what I"m talking about. In this case I have a 5 gal bucket placed at the base of the saw. The plastic is tucked into the bucket. Any over spray hits the plastic and drips into the bucket.









Wet tents look nice but they are expensive. That's why I've never purchased one. Maybe I'll build one someday


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

There was a post here some months back where the tiler made a box using 2x4s on edge--
then draped a sheet of rubber roofing membrane into the box---set the saw up in the rubber lined 'sand box'---I'd probably use pvc shower pan liner,because I buy that by the roll and have it on hand.

As to the curtain--pvc pipe and fittings--and cheap old shower curtain rings.

You might look into a cheap bridge saw for that job-------


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks guys, 

I did get to cutting tile today but it was late in the day. Made a small well by laying down a drop cloth, surrounding it with 2 x 4s and laying a piece of poly into that. I only got to cut five tiles so not to much mess yet. The tiles are a linen type finish so they hold a lot of water on the top and with thin rips much of it is hanging off the plate. I ran the water feed full bore for the cleanest cut and I'm a little nervous about pinching that off, I think that I only have about four extra tile.

I saw the bridge saw in the other recent tile thread and that looks sweet. Do most manufacturers make them?

I'm a little out of my league on this one so I'm bringing in a pro for Monday.:notworthy


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

I run the poor-man's setup like Angus as well. I use a small MK Diamond table saw cutter for all my tile, so it fits nicely on most countertops. I just tape a surround of plastic, set the saw up and have the plastic run to the sink. In the long run, any mess from the saw is easier to clean up then tracking through someone's house 200 times.

The largest tile job I did was about 1000 sq ft at a Casino in Jan, and we weren't allowed to cut inside due to the noise. For every set of cuts we had to walk about 600 ft to the area outside where we could cut, because it couldn't be near the entrances. By then, the saw was frozen over, so each time we had to bring a 5 gallon bucket of hot water to keep pouring over everything too. Wish they made a soundproof wet tent for that one.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Remodelor said:


> I run the poor-man's setup like Angus as well. I use a small MK Diamond table saw cutter for all my tile, so it fits nicely on most countertops. I just tape a surround of plastic, set the saw up and have the plastic run to the sink. In the long run, any mess from the saw is easier to clean up then tracking through someone's house 200 times.
> 
> The largest tile job I did was about 1000 sq ft at a Casino in Jan, and we weren't allowed to cut inside due to the noise. For every set of cuts we had to walk about 600 ft to the area outside where we could cut, because it couldn't be near the entrances. By then, the saw was frozen over, so each time we had to bring a 5 gallon bucket of hot water to keep pouring over everything too. Wish they made a soundproof wet tent for that one.


 That! I would have gridded that one out and made all my cuts at the same time, off site in the heat. Work smart not hard :thumbsup:


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

A lot of manufacturers make bridge saws---I borrowed a friends QEP--a very light duty cheap-o--

That is a surprisingly nice saw ----We had 1350 feet of 18x18 with a lot of diagonals and pattern insets.

That machine did the job nicely.

My friend 'gifted 'it to me--I've had it for about a year and a half---It is starting to fatigue--

The light duty aluminum table is flexing a lot and the square stop is loose and no longer used--(clamps and a wood stop---

All in all --for $300 or so it paid for itself long ago---When the budget allows I'll get a pro bridge saw--

In the mean time--that one proved it worth----Mike---


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

I just bought a raimondi exploit bridge saw. 7" blade.....light weight. I can finally set up next to the bathroom, rather than running up steps hundreds of times. The overspray of saw is very small, but with larger tile it will run off the sides.....which a kid pool would be great....but I think I'm going to make something out of extra wedi.

Overall I like the saw.....but it does have some design flaws. The long sided guard doesn't fold up all the way (which I end up marking up walls with when I move it around) And the wheels make no sense....i was hoping it would fold up easy into a dolly like fashion......I'll get a pic so I can show you what I mean

It's much better Than the rigid that I was using, but for $900 I'm a little disappointed

Zip walls are great for overspray on walls


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd like to hear about bridge saws that are tried and true. That QEP has shown me that I need a real good one.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Here is my Imer Combi 250/1000va and its little brother the 200va. Great saws. I have cut 2" thick bluestone on the 250/1000 with no problem.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I've never heard a bad thing about Imer.....ever. Although, I've never used one either. But I have to admit, I really have my eye on one of those Raimondi saws...like Karl just bought :shifty:


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Lookin at the Ramondi Zipper Angus? Pretty nice.

Nice thing about the big Imer is the weight. 80lbs. One guy can easily carry the saw. I think the stand is heavier than the saw itself. 

You can make a big saw smaller,you cant make a small saw bigger.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Evan, thanks for the pic. That's one nice saw. :thumbup:

That's the one Angus, you know, for xmas.:whistling -the big one


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm torn. I'd like a medium size saw but both Felkers I have kind of overlap capacity already. The smart move would be to go bigger. 

I can do 31" rip 22" diag right now. So to get more diag capacity would be the next step I suppose. 

On the other hand, a saw that weighs under 100lbs would also be nice when doing basic 12x12 or 16x16.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Rip a 37" and diag a 26" on the Imer.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

That looks like a good tool--I've looked at the Raimondi--Nice to have a review from someone who has one.


----------

